# what to do with my professional life?



## sep (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi
I am a 32 years old mechanic engineer. After many years of waiting I found my life mate and got engaged in September. The wedding is planned to be held in next April. 
I have had several part time jobs at the same time, all are related to my field of study, I have worked hard for last 5 years but now I feel I am truly exhausted and want to quit some of these jobs, for example teaching.
My fiance doesn't force me to work or not. But there is a strong excitement for me to think about my new life and my home and cooking and other house holding stuffs also having kids soon, I wish to leave my jobs and concentrate on my married life, But I am afraid I will regret quitting my jobs later.
I feel I don't enjoy my jobs anymore, I don't understand if it is because of my enthusiasm for marriage or I should change my job finding a new goal for my carrier, or maybe I am just tired of being in masculine tough environments?
Do you have any idea what happened to me? Have you experienced it after marriage? Should i quit my jobs and concentrate on my married life? Maybe I am tired and I should quit one or more of three part time jobs? Maybe I should change my current jobs for a job which suits my soul?
I would be glad to hear your advices.
Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't quit working completely. It's important for a woman to be able to support herself, whether she is married or not. Marriage is no guarantee against the need for an extra income, no matter how much money your fiancee is making now. Many things can and will change over the course of your marriage and you may regret giving up your career now as it will make it more difficult for you to go back to work later. 
That's my advice, for what it's worth.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Career burnout of sorts perhaps?

Have you identified which area of mechanical engineering you would like to focus on? Or like? I'm not an engineer but I run a team of them, and there's a lot of different areas. Maybe there's less burnout with a specialization you like more.

How about grad school?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Have you talked to your partner about quitting your jobs? they one you need to speak with because then all the finances will fall on them. I would keep at least one job, in order to stay busy until you have children and to also keep you independent as to not rely solely on a person.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Either work part time to have extra income, have real world work experience in case you need to go full time in the future, or maybe look for one full time job that you actually like.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Lots to talk about.

There are a lot of different work environments. High pressure, low pressure, friendly, competitive, sexist, equal. If you don't like the environment you are in, look around - jobs are really not at all the same. Startups, big companies, colleges, national labs, military contractors - all can feel very different.

Children are a huge decision to make. For many couples children are a source of real misery:
Birth of first child likely to make parents unhappy, study finds - CBS News

That isn't to say that many parents don't love their kids, and that many are happy - but many are made really unhappy. A couple I know seemed very happy until they had kids. She was an engineer and quit her job to raise the kids. She is depressed, miserable - clearly thinks she made the wrong choice, but it cannot be undone now, or ever. They want their old life back, and they can't have it. 

People are different and it is a choice only you can make - but think about your choice very very carefully.


----------



## sep (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe I should quit one of my jobs, so I will be able to manage my wedding and starting married life. After settling down, I will think about other job opportunities which suit me better,however I wish to have kids soon,
I think I haven't chosen my field of study BTW, I know it is too late to change it, I have master's degree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If you live in a city that has a decent grad school you can do another degree part time. Halfway thru my career I decided I wanted to go back and get my doctorate. My wife did it as well. Being a student at 35 with a baby and a toddler wasn't easy but we persevered. 

Maybe an MBA?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I'm 20 years older than you and am about to change careers. Its not too late for you.



sep said:


> Maybe I should quit one of my jobs, so I will be able to manage my wedding and starting married life. After settling down, I will think about other job opportunities which suit me better,however I wish to have kids soon,
> I think I haven't chosen my field of study BTW, I know it is too late to change it, I have master's degree.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

sep said:


> Maybe I should quit one of my jobs, so I will be able to manage my wedding and starting married life. After settling down, I will think about other job opportunities which suit me better,however I wish to have kids soon,
> I think I haven't chosen my field of study BTW, I know it is too late to change it, I have master's degree.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most people I have known with Master's Degrees are working in a "related field". Think creatively. You could spin your degree into a career you like.

If you're feeling overwhelmed and chaotic, you probably just need to establish a routine. By working fewer jobs and asking for set schedules, you'll know when you're available to take care of the wedding details and the details of setting up a household.

Have you talked to your fiancee about starting a family soon and about whether or not you'll keep working after you have children? Are you for sure on the same page?


----------

